# grinding sound during cast with ABU 6500 CL



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Casting my 6500 today, and heard a grinding sound, similar to that you would hear with the 'clicker' on. Only happened with bait. Throwing just a 4 oz weight, no sound.

Any clue what is causing it?

Thanks for the help.

Rob
Davie, FL


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

have you taken it apart lately ?


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just the day before, just removed spool, and bearings. Lubed, etc. Did not do a 'full dismantle'.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thoroughly clean and re-oil the bearings. How old are they? (the bearings) Do you have a set from another reel that you know are good that you can swap in and try in an effort to diagnose? Is there any damage to the bearings that you know of? Have you every dunked the reel without cleaning it properly? Try swapping them out if you can first. That will be the quickest way to diagnose. If that solves the problem, then you know to clean the existing bearings thoroughly or possibly replace them. You can get stock bearings on Ebay for 4 or 5 bucks before shipping. If that doesn't solve the problem, someone else a lot more knowledgeable then me will have to step in and help you.  
You have me stumped on the fact that you csat fine without bait, but hooking bait on causes the problem......

Have you noticed any other casting problems? Did you assemble the reel back together properly? I am not joking you, it just happens. Did you put that little plastic clip back on properly under the right side tension knob? Any other casting problems no matter how benign may help lead to a correct solution.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

That little plastic clip and I fought like Heck yesterday..I'd bet it isn't in right. Does it go, "pointy side" in towards the spool?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Huh*

sounds like you have found your problem ...

do you have the schemetics for it ... if not try mikes reel repairs


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

Hve schematic, not clear on which way plastic part faces.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the pointy end facing the spool on mine. Make sure the clips are set on the spool shaft properly, you will see the grooves for them on the shaft. If the clip is not sitting properly on the shaft, it is pointless.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

thekingfeeder said:


> I have the pointy end facing the spool on mine.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

rob762 said:


> Casting my 6500 today, and heard a grinding sound, similar to that you would hear with the 'clicker' on. Only happened with bait. Throwing just a 4 oz weight, no sound.
> 
> Any clue what is causing it?
> 
> ...


If that clip wasn't on right, I bet that grind you heard was the spool rubbing against the collar that the brakes rub against. You know that round piece that the brakes rub the inside of. If you open your reel. Don't be surprised if you see an outline of that ring on your spool.  Not that it will cause any terminal damage in a fishing situation, it would just be an indication of what was happening.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The part is question is the yoke I believe. Get in right or it can tear stuff up.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

follow up on the noise - it was the shaft clip. I didn't have the spool shaft fully seated in it....

Note to self, always turn spool cap all the way down, and back out...
Thanks Patrik Johansson for the annotated schematic. Makes describing this stuff much easier!


----------

